
Giraffe, a Deep Reinforcement Learning Chess Engine - runesoerensen
https://bitbucket.org/waterreaction/giraffe
======
runesoerensen
Interesting claim by the author (from the abstract of the referenced study):
_The trained evaluation function performs comparably to the evaluation
functions of state-of-the-art chess engines - all of which containing
thousands of lines of carefully hand-crafted pattern recognizers, tuned over
many years by both computer chess experts and human chess masters. Giraffe is
the most successful attempt thus far at using end-to-end machine learning to
play chess._

------
mindcrime
Maybe the domains are different enough for it to not matter, but that's
awfully close to a name collision with Apache Giraph.[1]

[1]: [http://giraph.apache.org/](http://giraph.apache.org/)

